# where to buy sx OS?



## souler92 (Jun 9, 2018)

i dont need the dongle just yet, im fine with my phone. 

anyway i find it hard to find where to buy the OS from tx.. ive seen some site that have them displayed. but they are "out of stock" (i know its not released yet) 

i find it kinda weird we also need to buy the OS from a third party. or is there any place to order directly from tx itself? 

also wheres the cheapest place for the OS only?


----------



## MightyMoe (Jun 9, 2018)

https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os

Axio has it.. At its at the TX recommended retail price of 24.95, cheapest I found.
But they're selling the pro almost at twice the RRP at 60$ so don't think about buying the pro from them.


----------



## Thetoto (Jun 9, 2018)

No it's only from third party. Check each site on xecuter website to find the cheapest price.


----------



## thealgorithm (Jun 9, 2018)

They probably mean that the TX Pro (dongle) is out of stock.   The software TXOS has unlimited "stock" :-)   I would advise to go to TX's website and order from the resellers that they mention.  TX Themselves do not sell the devices/TXOS


----------



## souler92 (Jun 9, 2018)

alright, then i just have to spit through the list. 

i saw some being just only 10 dollar cheaper then the pro version, wich kinda sux. bc 10 dollar dongle is cheap...


----------



## TotalJustice (Jun 9, 2018)

souler92 said:


> alright, then i just have to spit through the list.
> 
> i saw some being just only 10 dollar cheaper then the pro version, wich kinda sux. bc 10 dollar dongle is cheap...


Yeah I’d just get the pro version man. I was just going to get the OS as well but for £10 more it’s really worth it to get the dongle


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 9, 2018)

Can you please use the search bar? (Go on Team Xecuter's main page for official resellers)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 9, 2018)

what is the release date?


----------



## Centergaming (Jun 9, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> what is the release date?



You got to be kidding. (June 15th please use the search bar for more info of SX PRO or SX OS)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 9, 2018)

Centergaming said:


> You got to be kidding. (June 15th please use the search bar for more info of SX PRO or SX OS)


oh


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 11, 2018)

souler92 said:


> i dont need the dongle just yet, im fine with my phone.
> 
> anyway i find it hard to find where to buy the OS from tx.. ive seen some site that have them displayed. but they are "out of stock" (i know its not released yet)
> 
> ...


Go to the resller page to find the cheapest dealer.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 13, 2018)

MightyMoe said:


> At its at the TX recommended retail price of 24.95, cheapest I found.


wasnt it supposed to be 20?


----------



## MightyMoe (Jun 13, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> wasnt it supposed to be 20?


No.. TX recommends 25$ for SX OS and 35$ for SX Pro.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 13, 2018)

MightyMoe said:


> No.. TX recommends 25$ for SX OS and 35$ for SX Pro.


i remember it being 20 and 30  dont know why


----------



## MightyMoe (Jun 13, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> i remember it being 20 and 30  dont know why








https://team-xecuter.com/announcing-xecuter-sx-pro-and-sx-os/


----------



## scottgl (Jun 14, 2018)

When exactly will SX OS be available? I have no desire to wait for the shipping of the SX Pro, and I never take my Switch anywhere so don't really have a need for the SX Pro. I'm only interested in SX OS and backup loading support.


----------



## noX1609 (Jun 14, 2018)

Is there a shop located/shipping from near germany or in germany?
Only interessted in the OS only not the Pro.
Also a shop with paypal avaliable would be great because i don‘t own a creditcard.


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 14, 2018)

noX1609 said:


> Is there a shop located/shipping from near germany or in germany?
> Only interessted in the OS only not the Pro.
> Also a shop with paypal avaliable would be great because i don‘t own a creditcard.


I don't think many websites use PayPal since PP isn't fond of cart etc. companies, so the best bet would be to get a prepaid credit card (you put for example 30 dollars on the card and use that to pay). The OS doesn't need to be shipped, you only get a keycode you need to input into the OS (I believe) so I guess it doesn't matter where you buy the OS license from. Just select the one that is the cheapest,


----------



## lordcanon (Jun 14, 2018)

If I preorder the OS version today, will I get the files until the end of the week?


----------



## Thetoto (Jun 14, 2018)

lordcanon said:


> If I preorder the OS version today, will I get the files until the end of the week?


Nobody know. Maybe tomorrow, maybe end of June.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 14, 2018)

lordcanon said:


> If I preorder the OS version today, will I get the files until the end of the week?




Most Shops say No Cuz execuzor delayed OS only. Feels Like they want us buy a Pro.


----------



## lordcanon (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks guys! Ill keep waiting until the end of the month to see how things work out


----------



## Maverick923 (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anyone actually sell the pro version for $34.95?


----------



## Fertje4 (Jul 22, 2020)

Where can i buy a SX OS for CFW and to run .XCI files. Saves a lot of money and a lot of time

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

plz help

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Edit: I need an SX LITE


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

Fertje4 said:


> Where can i buy a SX OS for CFW and to run .XCI files. Saves a lot of money and a lot of time
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Have sent you a DM


----------

